# Missing 25,000 transfer points



## jmbgeg (Oct 8, 2010)

On 9/28, I transferred 25k points from SPG to my AGR account. As of 10/8, they have not posted on AGR. On 10/5 I transferred another 5k points. They posted on AGR the very next day. My 25k point transfer appears to have gotten caught up in the AGR site conversion bubble. I e-mailed AGR about the 25k transfer two days ago and received a autoreply promising a 24 hour response, but have heard nothing yet. I am sure they have some fine tuning related to the transition to do, and for now, I will be patient. I have good documentation of SPG's transfer. The points are needed for an AGR reservation (since I blew through 120k points for other reservations in the second quarter).


----------



## Freckles68 (Oct 8, 2010)

I transferred 25k Continental points to AGR on 9/22 (a full week BEFORE the transition) that have also disappeared into the ether. I also needed my points posted in a timely manner, as I plan to redeem them for a hotel certificate to be used around Thanksgiving. I assumed two months would be enough time to achieve this simple task, but I should have known better with AGR.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 8, 2010)

All point transfers and Amtrak point postings are currently on hold while the sort out and fix the issues created by the transfer of AGR data records from the old contractor Carlson to Amtrak. The data isn't gone, it's just sitting in the transfer files that have not yet been processed. Transferring in new data when there are problems with existing accounts and postings would only make things worse and result in more missing transactions.

So far, no timeline has been given on when transfers/Amtrak postings will resume.


----------



## jmbgeg (Oct 9, 2010)

AlanB said:


> All point transfers and Amtrak point postings are currently on hold while the sort out and fix the issues created by the transfer of AGR data records from the old contractor Carlson to Amtrak. The data isn't gone, it's just sitting in the transfer files that have not yet been processed. Transferring in new data when there are problems with existing accounts and postings would only make things worse and result in more missing transactions.
> 
> So far, no timeline has been given on when transfers/Amtrak postings will resume.


That helps me understand what is going on. It is too bad that no response has been forthcoming from AGR though and I need to find out what is going on through AU. They could at least reply to their e-mail (where a 24 hour reply is promised) with a status report.


----------



## Freckles68 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, the reps need to be informed that this is a known issue, so everyone doesn't spend a frustrating _hour_ on the phone arguing about it like I did yesterday. Unfortunately this is one thing about AGR that has NOT changed... the constant back and forth between AGR and partners over missing points that should not be the customer's responsibility.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 9, 2010)

AlanB said:


> ... The data isn't gone, it's just sitting in the transfer files that have not yet been processed.


We hope! This is Amtrak we're talking about.


----------



## Freckles68 (Oct 9, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > All point transfers and Amtrak point postings are currently on hold while the sort out and fix the issues created by the transfer of AGR data records from the old contractor Carlson to Amtrak. The data isn't gone, it's just sitting in the transfer files that have not yet been processed. Transferring in new data when there are problems with existing accounts and postings would only make things worse and result in more missing transactions.
> ...


I just got this from my email sent to AGR yesterday:

_This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification_

_ _

_THIS IS A WARNING MESSAGE ONLY._

_ _

_YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE._

_ _

_Delivery to the following recipient has been delayed:_

_ _

_ [email protected]_

_ _

_Message will be retried for 2 more day(s)_

_ _

_Technical details of temporary failure:_

_The recipient server did not accept our requests to connect. Learn more at __http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=7720_

_[amtrakguestrewards.com (1): Connection refused]_


----------



## jmbgeg (Oct 9, 2010)

Freckles68 said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


I have received no such error messages.


----------



## Freckles68 (Oct 11, 2010)

_Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:_

_ _

_ [email protected]_

_ _

_Technical details of permanent failure:_

_The recipient server did not accept our requests to connect. Learn more at __http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=7720_

_[amtrakguestrewards.com (1): Connection refused]_

This is from an email sent 3 days ago.


----------



## alanh (Oct 12, 2010)

That e-mail address isn't on the "Contact Us" page -- they have a webform for submitting messages instead. It's possible that address is no longer valid.


----------



## Freckles68 (Oct 12, 2010)

alanh said:


> That e-mail address isn't on the "Contact Us" page -- they have a webform for submitting messages instead. It's possible that address is no longer valid.


Oh, that's the address I've always used in my endless back-and-forths with AGR. I guess they changed it?

I just wish they'd hurry up and transfer my point. I still have to redeem them for a hotel certificate that I need by mid-November! Geez Louise.


----------



## jmbgeg (Oct 13, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> On 9/28, I transferred 25k points from SPG to my AGR account. As of 10/8, they have not posted on AGR. On 10/5 I transferred another 5k points. They posted on AGR the very next day. My 25k point transfer appears to have gotten caught up in the AGR site conversion bubble. I e-mailed AGR about the 25k transfer two days ago and received a autoreply promising a 24 hour response, but have heard nothing yet. I am sure they have some fine tuning related to the transition to do, and for now, I will be patient. I have good documentation of SPG's transfer. The points are needed for an AGR reservation (since I blew through 120k points for other reservations in the second quarter).


The missing 25,000 points posted this afternoon. I had called the AGR Service Center this morning and faxed them the confirmation of the transfer from SPG per their request. The CSA asked her supervisior for help. She called me this afternoon to tell me her supervisior said that I needed to watch for the points by the end of the week. Turns out that I had checked on line just before her call and the points had just posted, which surprised the CSA. I have no idea which of many oars in the water worked, or whether AGR simply fixed its transition problem today. Bottom line, I got my long distance AGR award booked for month end.


----------



## sechs (Oct 13, 2010)

Can any other folks with pending transfers confirm whether this is fixed, or a squeaky wheel just got the oil?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool. Glad to hear that!


----------



## jmbgeg (Oct 13, 2010)

sechs said:


> Can any other folks with pending transfers confirm whether this is fixed, or a squeaky wheel just got the oil?


Squeak, squeak, squeak... :unsure: Could have been persistance; could have been that they fixed the problem today. I do know that while my SPG transfer posted, my earned Amtrak miles October 1 and 2 have not.

Four e-mails, calls to AGR, posts here and on FlyerTalk, a PM to AGR Insider at FlyerTalk and other avenues.


----------



## Freckles68 (Oct 14, 2010)

No points for me. Seriously, why is it always necessary for the customer to do so much legwork? This situation--new computer system excuse notwithstanding--happens EVERY SINGLE TIME I do a partner transaction. Nowhere in the information about this program does it tell you that whenever you transact with a partner, you must _send in proof_ that the transaction was made, and spend several months posting on boards, emailing, calling, writing and faxing. Perhaps it should.

Or perhaps they should implement systems that communicate properly with their partners to process these transactions. It should all process automatically, but if it doesn't, I should not be the one going back and forth between you and your partner to get it sorted out. YOU SHOULD. They're YOUR partner. I am the customer. NOT MY JOB TO DO THE CHASING WHEN YOUR PROCEDURES DON'T WORK.


----------



## hippyman (Oct 14, 2010)

Freckles68 said:


> No points for me. Seriously, why is it always necessary for the customer to do so much legwork? This situation--new computer system excuse notwithstanding--happens EVERY SINGLE TIME I do a partner transaction. Nowhere in the information about this program does it tell you that whenever you transact with a partner, you must _send in proof_ that the transaction was made, and spend several months posting on boards, emailing, calling, writing and faxing. Perhaps it should.
> 
> Or perhaps they should implement systems that communicate properly with their partners to process these transactions. It should all process automatically, but if it doesn't, I should not be the one going back and forth between you and your partner to get it sorted out. YOU SHOULD. They're YOUR partner. I am the customer. NOT MY JOB TO DO THE CHASING WHEN YOUR PROCEDURES DON'T WORK.



Not to seem impatient here, but does anyone happen to know just when this new system will be up and running? I'm still waiting on points from circum-navigating the eastern seaboard, back in september.


----------



## jim hudson (Oct 14, 2010)

Finally! able to Log In to AGR after receing a new "temporary" Password, using my e-mail address in stead of my AGR #! The agent that helped me was very pleasant and helpful,  explained some of the problems the switchover was causing. She sent me an e-mail and I was able to update my info, put in a new password I can actually remember so should be able to log in under my own info instead of going through the 1-800 shuffle/voice mail runaround.

Still awaiting lots of points including the posting of the Gathering Travel, do we get Points for the St. Louis Metro? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Oct 14, 2010)

Freckles68 said:


> No points for me. Seriously, why is it always necessary for the customer to do so much legwork? This situation--new computer system excuse notwithstanding--happens EVERY SINGLE TIME I do a partner transaction. Nowhere in the information about this program does it tell you that whenever you transact with a partner, you must _send in proof_ that the transaction was made, and spend several months posting on boards, emailing, calling, writing and faxing. Perhaps it should.
> 
> Or perhaps they should implement systems that communicate properly with their partners to process these transactions. It should all process automatically, but if it doesn't, I should not be the one going back and forth between you and your partner to get it sorted out. YOU SHOULD. They're YOUR partner. I am the customer. NOT MY JOB TO DO THE CHASING WHEN YOUR PROCEDURES DON'T WORK.


I'm not sure why you seem to be having so much trouble; I've never had the trouble that you describe. And I've been a member since day 1 of the program. My Hilton points always transfer without a problem, I've transferred from Wyndham and it's former iteration many times without incident, I've had Hertz points post without incident, Omni Hotel points post without incident, and in 10 years I've probably had 3 maybe 4 Amtrak trips where something went wrong and I had to call. And based upon my participation in several different forums, this is the norm for most people.

Now I will admit that the online store has been a problem for years and from what I've seen even other programs seem to have issues with their online stores, although AGR has had more based upon my observations.

But again, I'm at a loss as to why you seem to be having so many problems. Would it be nice if everything worked perfecly? Sure. But you are technically getting something for free. Amtrak could just decide to throw the entire program out the window leaving you with nothing to complain about and no points.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 14, 2010)

My 30,000 Starwood points posted today after being in limbo for about 3 weeks. My rail points are still not accurate, but they have my status correct. Points for my current AGR Master Card bill posted today, but none of last week's travel has posted yet. I am very pleased about the Starwood posting since I was worried the transfer might have been lost in the transition.


----------



## Ispolkom (Oct 14, 2010)

AlanB said:


> I'm not sure why you seem to be having so much trouble; I've never had the trouble that you describe. And I've been a member since day 1 of the program. My Hilton points always transfer without a problem, I've transferred from Wyndham and it's former iteration many times without incident, I've had Hertz points post without incident, Omni Hotel points post without incident, and in 10 years I've probably had 3 maybe 4 Amtrak trips where something went wrong and I had to call. And based upon my participation in several different forums, this is the norm for most people.
> 
> Now I will admit that the online store has been a problem for years and from what I've seen even other programs seem to have issues with their online stores, although AGR has had more based upon my observations.
> 
> But again, I'm at a loss as to why you seem to be having so many problems. Would it be nice if everything worked perfecly? Sure. But you are technically getting something for free. Amtrak could just decide to throw the entire program out the window leaving you with nothing to complain about and no points.


I haven't had as good luck as you have in terms of seamless transfers of points, and I've had to do my share of follow-up, but AGR's shambolic ways have, in general, worked to my advantage. I won't go into detail, as it might allow AGR to track me down, but for every point that I haven't gotten credit, AGR has screwed up and credited me several points mistakenly. Oh, what the heck, here's the latest example: I had to contact AGR about a trip that didn't get credited. I then got credited for four segments, including one segment that I hadn't actually traveled. Even though I had used that ticket as credit for another trip, I got the 300 points for it (I was in a triple-points promotion at the time). That certainly makes up for AGR Mall purchases not posting.

We won't even get into loophole trips -- I still have a trip MOT-CHI-WAS-SDL (all in bedrooms) next month for which I paid 18k points.

So me, I'm perfectly happy to have AGR stay the way it is. Any greater efficiency will come at my expense, I fear, as has already happened in the post-March limitations on loophole travel.


----------



## Freckles68 (Oct 14, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Freckles68 said:
> 
> 
> > No points for me. Seriously, why is it always necessary for the customer to do so much legwork? This situation--new computer system excuse notwithstanding--happens EVERY SINGLE TIME I do a partner transaction. Nowhere in the information about this program does it tell you that whenever you transact with a partner, you must _send in proof_ that the transaction was made, and spend several months posting on boards, emailing, calling, writing and faxing. Perhaps it should.
> ...


You're right. I should not expect a program to work the way it's supposed to. I should not expect points to post when I complete a transaction. I participate in AGR purely to have something to complain about, and you're right, I certainly wouldn't want to lose that!

I should simply choose a different rewards program... instead of doing business with Amtrak's partners (do you REALLY think Amtrak runs this program out of the goodness of their hearts?! That we don't give them anything in exchange for the points?), I'll take my business elsewhere.

I'm sorry to have upset the Amtrak fan club by ADDING my confirmation of the SAME problems OTHER PEOPLE posted they were also having. I didn't make this up.


----------

